# Fast unmount of cifs at shutdown

## Logicien

Unless I unmount manually the cifs filesystems before shutdown, there is always a delay who can be long at shutdown when come the time to unmount the network filesystems. Is the solution to put the command

```
umount -a -t cifs
```

in a shutdown script enough efficient?

----------

## Jaglover

Not sure if autofs can handle CIFS, but if it can it would be the solution.

----------

## Logicien

Thank's Jaglover for the answer,

I effectively use Autofs. I can set it to unmount cifs after a very short period of time so to cifs fylesystems are unmounted at shutdown. The drawback is that it have to be mount at every access with a delay to find the network share.

There is the possibility to use /etc/fstab to mount and unmount network shares. Systemd to the job too. I will test those methods.

----------

